# Do pellet smokers dry out meat?



## miatawnt2b (Feb 22, 2019)

I recently converted my Ok Joes Highland into a pellet smoker. I'll get some pics posted up, but after running some test runs I am really happy with the results. I have less than 5 degrees of temp difference across the grate. Having never worked with a pellet smoker before, I get the feeling after these test runs, the temperature consistency is because with all the forced air, it is actually much like a convection oven with the amount of air movement.
My question is, with all the forced air flow, do pellet smokers tend to dry out food faster than say a traditional draft style exhaust as with charcoal/stick or electric smokers?  Just wondered what your experience has been.
Thanks!
-J


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

in my humble opinion smoke doesn't have much to do with drying...heat, air and timing are responsible for drying....


----------



## miatawnt2b (Feb 22, 2019)

I agree, but pellet smokers force a bunch of air into the crucible to fire the pellets, so there is much more air.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 22, 2019)

I would agree with your analogy of the convection oven with the heat/flame coming from wood pellets. Just a wood burning convection oven. I haven't had an experience yet where the 640 has dried out the meat. I've overcooked and that does dry out a brisket but to the most part it gives me a really nice light smoke flavor based on my pellet choice and some of the bark/crust I've gotten on a few items is second to none. I've actually stopped using water bowls and water holders in all my cookers. About the only moisture I experiment with is some moppin'/basting and spritzing but that's an experiment I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

miatawnt2b said:


> I agree, but pellet smokers force a bunch of air into the crucible to fire the pellets, so there is much more air.


yes and as far as I know to offset extra air would be small water tray to induce extra humidity.....again, I am not an expert on topic so hopefully someone with more experience will chip in to confirm or deny....


----------



## mike243 (Feb 22, 2019)

It will dry the surface out and wont let smoke stick as easy imo,spritzing helps also a lot of fat on the outside will help smoke, bought some beef back ribs today and going to add a water pan in mine and try that sometime this weekend


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 23, 2019)

As stated, a pellet grill is basically a convection oven. Convection ovens don't dry out the meat, they actually keep it juicy. Just like in an oven the air movement in a pellet grill cooks food faster and keeps everything nice and juicy.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 23, 2019)

oh boy am I glad I didn't ask this question for help.   with this many different opinions I wouldn't know what to do... lol. .  I guess you gotta take trial and error aproach... lol. .


----------



## mike243 (Feb 23, 2019)

convection ovens circulate the same air that has pu moisture from the food,a pellet smoker is pulling in fresh air that's not had any moisture added from the food = drier heat imo


----------



## shinny (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope. I bought the one in my signature and I've had nothing but perfect meat.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 23, 2019)

If dry meat is coming from a pellet smoker, there is an operator problem not an equipment issue. Been running one for quite some time and the meat coming out of it is NOT dry. Duration, temperature, meat prep and/or handling are the usual culprits.


----------



## bregent (Feb 23, 2019)

In a given amount of time, a pellet grill will dry out the surface of the meat more than other types of smokers. But because of convection, pellet grills can also cook considerably faster, so in the end the meat is not any dryer.


----------



## NCARalph (Mar 2, 2019)

My test is hot cooked/smoked chicken, whole chicken @500F for 30-40 minutes. I pull it at 160F, and have done dozens of these. Comparing a Weber grill, Kamado, and Camp Chef Woodwind, my wife and I both independently commented on how much moister the Woodwind version was. The skin isn't quite as crisp as the Weber, but overall it was significantly better, mainly because it was so much juicier.


----------



## dubob (Mar 8, 2019)

NCARalph said:


> My test is hot cooked/smoked chicken, whole chicken @500F for 30-40 minutes. I pull it at 160F, and have done dozens of these. Comparing a Weber grill, Kamado, and Camp Chef Woodwind, my wife and I both independently commented on how much moister the Woodwind version was. The skin isn't quite as crisp as the Weber, but overall it was significantly better, mainly because it was so much juicier.


Brand new to pellet grills and did a boneless, skinless chicken breast last week.  It was VERY moist when we pulled it out at 165F.  As good as, or better than, those cooked in our oven.


----------

